# Fenders?



## yeoman (May 13, 2010)

I have an old MF135 that was my fathers and has been on the farm for years, I would like to restore it and am wondering if anyone knows where you can get fenders and other parts to do so?


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the Part Numbers for the Fenders...there are 3 different Styles. I would suggest that you try some of the Tractor Salvage businesses close to your area. Since I don't know where you live, I can't suggest any particular places for you to look. I am restoring my dad's old tractor too. It is a labor of love, and since he has passed away, it is even more special. Good luck and let me know if I can be of any help!


----------

